# Looking to become an electrician (NYC/NJ Area)



## KevinF88 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I am 23 years old from New Jersey with easy access to New York City and had a couple questions about how to find an apprenticeship in the area. I have a bachelors degree in economics from a very reputable university in the area as well as basic motor knowledge from working on a landscaping crew over the past year. My best friends father is an experienced elevator mechanic and has told me to look up local unions going through recruitment in the area. I was just wondering if there is any information anyone here may know that can help me out that I may not be able to find online. Thank you all.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.. look up Local 3 IBEW and put an application in.. keep trying.. you have youth on your side.. good luck..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

KevinF88 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I am 23 years old from New Jersey with easy access to New York City and had a couple questions about how to find an apprenticeship in the area. I have a bachelors degree in economics from a very reputable university in the area as well as basic motor knowledge from working on a landscaping crew over the past year. My best friends father is an experienced elevator mechanic and has told me to look up local unions going through recruitment in the area. I was just wondering if there is any information anyone here may know that can help me out that I may not be able to find online. Thank you all.


Look here......http://local3.com/

http://www.ibewlocal102.org/

Welcome to the forum Good luck..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wireman134 (Feb 6, 2012)

I would not recommend anyone to embark in a construction career in this day. Continue with your schooling and be flexible with your choices.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

Do you mind explaining why?


----------

